# Stove Top Smoker - Carbon Monoxide



## dragnlaw (May 4, 2020)

I'm smoking some chicken thighs on the Stove Top.  While relishing the aroma I started to think...  smoke is smoke is carbon monoxide.  Are these stove tops really safe?  

I'm guessing it is all pretty relevant.


----------



## Souschef (May 4, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> I'm smoking some chicken thighs on the Stove Top.  While relishing the aroma I started to think...  smoke is smoke is carbon monoxide.  Are these stove tops really safe?
> 
> I'm guessing it is all pretty relevant.


 Carbon monoxide is odorless and colorless. Smoke is a collection of airborne particulates and gases. As long as you have your vent fan on, it should not be a problem.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2020)

Souschef said:


> Carbon monoxide is odorless and colorless. Smoke is a collection of airborne particulates and gases. As long as you have your vent fan on, it should not be a problem.



...assuming your vent fan exhausts to the outdoors.


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2020)

Somehow I don't think this is a real issue.  We don't use our stovetop smoker more than a few times a year, so I am not concerned with this issue.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 5, 2020)

Souschef said:


> Carbon monoxide is odorless and colorless. Smoke is a collection of airborne particulates and gases. As long as you have your vent fan on, it should not be a problem.



Thank You, I know Carbon monoxide is odorless but doesn't mean it can't be mixed with odors! LOL  
Thanks, I did not actually think about the definition of smoke. So, I guess "Smokeless Stovetop Smoker" is a misnomer! 

and yes, I did have my vent going.   My 'Smoke Alarm' goes off with boiling water (which means it is not a "smoke" alarm but a particle alarm?)

FYI, we have a law here, our gas stoves cannot legally be connected unless there is a stove vent already installed.

And supper was delicious - Hickory smoked Thighs with Chinese 5-Spice. Sooo good.  Think I will try the same marinade with a chunk of Salmon!


----------

